# Marion signs a 6 year, 79million $ deal



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

*Marion signed...*

The Suns have signed Shawn Marion to a 6 year, 79 million dollar contract. Discuss...


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Marion is the franchise cornerstone. If he leaves then it is bad news for the Suns. I'm sooo excited and glad that the Suns got his contract extended. After all, what would the Suns be without Marion??


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Great news for Suns fans. All plans for the future are now in place.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Agreed, the Suns future is now looking a lot brighter. I thought that Marion might pass up the Suns to get either more money or a team that wins more games. I'm glad he's smart enough to know that soon, these Suns will start winning, but for now he can just enjoy the fame. I'm soooooo glad he decided to stay!


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The Suns can now build around Marion that they signed him to a long term deal. It appears they are building for the future by drafting Stoudamire. The feature is starting to look brighter for the Suns.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sundevilPAT</b>!
> Agreed, the Suns future is now looking a lot brighter.


Ha, that's clever. :laugh: 

Anyways, yeah this was basically a no-brainer. "KEEP MARION!" Good job, Suns.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

i dont understand it. i know hes a good player, but is anyone really worth that much money. what do they do with it? buy 3rd world countries??


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheOrigiBulls</b>!
> i dont understand it. i know hes a good player, but is anyone really worth that much money. what do they do with it? buy 3rd world countries??


:laugh: :laugh: HaHa, I dunno...............


----------

